# Trying desperately to get a residency visa



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

My partner and I have reached a quandary and wanted to reach out to the expat community before I toss the towel in.

We have submitted all the paperwork for get the residency visa to the Washington DC location. They have been fantastic so far. It all looks good because we sent a very healthy portfolio thinking they would approve faster, probably not but it doesn’t hurt to try. Now the quandary. The Portuguese consulate said that the SEF changed the policy recently regarding accommodations. My intentions were to stay at the Lisbon Marriott for two weeks initially until we get our apartment. The reason we are dragging our feet is that we are not sure of the neighbourhood until we actually see it and I don’t want to pay in advance and commit to a six month lease with all of the deposits, commissions etc. I had some very bad experiences in Buenos Aires a few years ago with a kindergarten next door and one with a very active drummer directly above us. I had rented on-line and the real estate agent conveniently forgot to tell me.

SEF now requires either a 6 month lease, a home purchase (but that would be the Golden Visa which I am not interested) or a letter from friends saying that we would be staying with them. I know it is a lot to ask someone but I thought I would give it a shot. Is there anyone that would be will to provide a letter for us so we can continue our visa processing? Now a little about us. We are a gay couple of 26 years with a little recue cat from Mexico. We are both Americans and both retired, 64 and 58. We currently live in the San Diego area and go back and forth to our Mexico house near Rosarito.

If anyone could open their hearts to do this I would be greatly appreciative as we were looking forward to making Portugal our new home.

If you wanted to Skype so you can see that we are who we say we are that would be great. It would be a way to meet new friends.

Thank you everyone. Hope everyone in the expat community has a very festive holiday season.

Michael and Edgar


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Why not rent Travelling Man's apartment? It's not in Lisbon, but I bet it's a lot quieter than the city plus I'm pretty sure he won't screw you over.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We might be able to help & feel free to send me a PM or look at the website in the link below this post & use the contact us function......... I can guarantee no near neighbours of any kind but you will get the 0830 hours duck & goose wake up call in the mornings! 

But as Smudges says, we're in the central zone not in Lisbon.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

It looks very beautiful but I think initially it would be a little too quiet for us. Of course after a few months in the Lisbon or Porto I probably would welcome a move to this charming and quaint area.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I fully understand & good luck with finding what you need.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

cruizes said:


> It looks very beautiful but I think initially it would be a little too quiet for us. Of course after a few months in the Lisbon or Porto I probably would welcome a move to this charming and quaint area.


I'm not trying to be rude. I simply don't understand.
What is more important? Getting the visa or where you spend your first 6 months in Portugal.


----------

